# Showing already at 5+5 weeks?



## michaelaeloise (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi

Can anybody help me please. I suddenly woke up this morning to the delights of morning sickness and now i am so bloated, it cant be possible that this is caused by pregnancy surely?I really dont want to have to tell my work colleagues until after a 12 week scan all being well x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Hormones can be very strange in pregnancy, they can bloat you so much that you look pregnant, even when you wouldn't normally. They do differ though, so some days it won't be as bad,

You are probably safe not telling work yet if you are not wanting to,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

